# Nexnet-Interfun



## RichardUwe (9 Mai 2003)

Hallo,
habe nun endlich von den RA Seiler&Kollegen wieder Post bekommen.

"... gegen Zahlung des hälftigen Forderungsbetrages in Höhe von 
EUR 41,15 bis spätestens 28.05.2003 wird die Angelegenheit abgeschlossen und selbstverständlich auf die Einleitung eines Gerichtsverfahrens verzichtet. ... Es liegt in Ihren Händen eine schnelle und kostensparende Forderungstilgung herbeizuführen."

Ich würde den Herren RA ja am liebsten gleich mitteilen, daß sie bis 
28.05. kein Geld bekommen, aber ich glaube, sie sind es eigentlich nicht wert, mit einer Nachricht von mir bedacht zu werden.

Würde mich über Meinungen dazu freuen!

Gruß Uwe.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (9 Mai 2003)

Gegen Zahlung des *hälftigen* Forderungsbetrages???

Das ist irgendwo zwischen Bettelei und Prostitution anzusiedeln, glaube ich...


----------



## Der Jurist (9 Mai 2003)

RichardUwe schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> habe nun endlich von den RA Seiler&Kollegen wieder Post bekommen.
> 
> "... gegen Zahlung des hälftigen Forderungsbetrages in Höhe von
> ...




Das "Angebot" zeigt aber für wie "werthaltig" sie ihre vermeintliche Forderung einschätzen.


----------



## Chemiker (9 Mai 2003)

..... oder man versucht noch etwas zu retten, im Wissen, daß nichts mehr zu retten ist. :steinigung: 

Die letzten Urteile lassen denen die Felle so langsam davonschwimmen.

Auch Q1-Deutschland hat mir ein solches Angebot unterbreitet.

Dankend abgelehnt !!! :dagegen: 

Schöne (dialerfreie) Tage noch.

Der Chemiker
 :schreiben:


----------



## Gisela (9 Mai 2003)

*Post von Nexnet*

Auch wir sind noch im Rennen: 
(Dialer: wmactive.exe von Interfun/GmbH; 0193 8775021 in unserer Telefonrechnung / 47 sec - 18, 96 Euro)  
die Nexnet reagiert auf  meinen Widerspruch zur letzten Mahnung und meiner Aufforderung zum Nachweis der speziellen Aktivlegitimation mit einem Standardschreiben und einer kopierten, einfachen Bestätigung des DTMS-Factoringvertrages vom 09/2001 an die Nexnet.  
Sie bleibt bei ihren " berechtigten" Forderungen und "hält einen weiteren Schriftverkehr für nicht erforderlich".

Mal sehen , was uns nun "blüht" !?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (9 Mai 2003)

@Gisela:

Kannst Du mal den Factoringvertrag posten?


----------



## Der Jurist (9 Mai 2003)

*Re: Post von Nexnet*



			
				Gisela schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wir sind noch im Rennen:
> (Dialer: wmactive.exe von Interfun/GmbH; 0193 8775021 in unserer Telefonrechnung / 47 sec - 18, 96 Euro)
> die Nexnet reagiert auf  meinen Widerspruch zur letzten Mahnung und meiner Aufforderung zum Nachweis der speziellen Aktivlegitimation mit einem Standardschreiben und einer kopierten, einfachen Bestätigung des DTMS-Factoringvertrages vom 09/2001 an die Nexnet.
> Sie bleibt bei ihren " berechtigten" Forderungen und "hält einen weiteren Schriftverkehr für nicht erforderlich".
> ...




Schenk doch der nexnet auch einen kleinen Blumenstrauß mit Disteln, damit ihr auch was blüht. Sch das meine ich: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=375

Das Ergebnis der Auskunft kann ich Dir jetzt schon sagen: Sie hat keine Erlaubnis. Wenn aber das AG Tiergarten Dir diese Auskunft gibt, gibt sie gleichzeitig den Vorgang an die Staatsanwaltschaft ab wegen Verstoß gegen das Rechtsberatungsgesetz.


----------



## Gisela (9 Mai 2003)

*@Jurist*

danke fuer den Hinweis


----------



## Anonymous (9 Mai 2003)

*nexnet/Seiler und Kollegen*

Hallo auch wir haben jetzt das Vergnügen. In unserer Telekom Rechnung vom November tauchte ein Betrag der Fa. dtms AG/nexnet über 40,90 +Ust. auf. Wir haben die Rechnung kürzen lassen. Es folgten mehre Mahnungen der nexnet, anschliessend der Fa. SAF. Wir haben denen klar gemacht, das niemand von uns "Sonderdienste" benutzt. Inzwischen haben wir es mit Seiler und Co. zu tun. Da wir ein Geschäftsbetrieb sind haben wir erstmal eine spezifizierte Rechnung verlangt.(Bis heute nicht erhalten.) Jetzt haben wir der nexnet eine Gegenrechnung für erfolglose Recherche und Kosten des Schriftverkehrs über €521,40 übersandt. Gleichzeitig drohen wir mit Strafantrag wegen versuchten Betruges. Mein Hausanwalt ist schon am Hände reiben. Es wird Ihm ein Vergnügen sein die Herrschaften auseiinander zu nehmen.

Also Leute, erst kürzen dann Gegenrechnung und zum Schluss Strafantrag.

BücherBartz.de
R.Bartz


----------



## BenTigger (10 Mai 2003)

*Re: nexnet/Seiler und Kollegen*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo auch wir haben jetzt das Vergnügen. In unserer Telekom Rechnung vom November tauchte ein Betrag der Fa. dtms AG/nexnet über 40,90 +Ust. auf. Wir haben die Rechnung kürzen lassen. Es folgten mehre Mahnungen der nexnet, anschliessend der Fa. SAF. Wir haben denen klar gemacht, das niemand von uns "Sonderdienste" benutzt. Inzwischen haben wir es mit Seiler und Co. zu tun. Da wir ein Geschäftsbetrieb sind haben wir erstmal eine spezifizierte Rechnung verlangt.(Bis heute nicht erhalten.) Jetzt haben wir der nexnet eine Gegenrechnung für erfolglose Recherche und Kosten des Schriftverkehrs über €521,40 übersandt. Gleichzeitig drohen wir mit Strafantrag wegen versuchten Betruges. Mein Hausanwalt ist schon am Hände reiben. Es wird Ihm ein Vergnügen sein die Herrschaften auseiinander zu nehmen.
> 
> Also Leute, erst kürzen dann Gegenrechnung und zum Schluss Strafantrag.
> 
> ...



Hallo Herr R.Bartz

Eine Bitte... :

Als User hier registrieren und die Aktionen des händereibenden Anwalts hier dann mitteilen. Er und unsere Juristen "Jurist und comedian1" können dann noch besser gegenseitige Geistesblitze verwerten und uns dann genüsslich miterleben lassen, wie es NexNet so langsam aber sicher das Wasser abgegraben wird...

Eure Idee mit der Gegenrechnung ist schon echt gut... wie die darauf wohl reagieren??

nun sind alle gespannt in Lauerstellung


----------



## Anonymous (10 Mai 2003)

*nexnet und Konsorten*

Vielen Dank für den Replay.
Hab mich  inzw.als User registriert.Bin aber die nächsten 14 Tage auf hoffentlich wohl verdienten Urlaub. Als Kleinunternehmer hats man halt nicht leicht! Hab bisher das Forum nicht komplet gelesen, freu mich aber über jede Korrektur!   Für uns sieht das ganze wie folgt aus:
Die Telekom verkauft oder vermietet - als Beispiel - 1000 "0190"-Nummern an Firma xy(nexnet?) mit der Massgabe bestimmte Bedingungen zu erfüllen(sig). xy verkauft/vermietet die Nummern an "kriminelle" Firmen/Personen weiter. Diese verstecken automatisch instalierende Webdailer auf Ihren Webpages, Greetingcards, etc. Also ohne die ursprünglichen Bedingungen der Telekom einzuhalten. Der User,der auf einen solchen "Hammer" läuft reagiert  mit Panik.(Kabel aus dem PC reissen, alles löschen etc.) Falsch!!! Eigentlich müsste man einen Rechtsanwalt hinzuziehen plus weiteren Zeugen und die Aktion nochmal ausführen. Anschliessend Strafantrag wegen Computerkrim. etc. stellen. 
Doch zurück zum Normalfall. Die Telekom reicht die Beträge lediglich durch,hat noch nicht einmal ordentliche Faktoring-Kompetenzen! Mosert man nur, erhält man einen ca. 6 seitigen Brief, mit der Hauptaussage, das sich Webdailer nur mit Zustimmung des Users installieren. der User muss also verlangen,dass seine Rechnung um diesen Betrag gekürzt wird. Dies wird dann auch geschehen! Langer Schreibsel kurzer Sinn: Aus unsrer kaufmännischer Sicht ist in unserem Fall die Firma nexnet GmbH verpflichtet zu beweisen, dass wir eine von UNS angeforderte Dienstleistung/Warenlieferung auch wirklich in Anspruch genommen haben. Und was die Gegenrechnung anbelangt: Ich habe alle Mitarbeiter befragen müsen incl. Belehrung über die Folgen eines Meineid, Faxprotokolle durchgesehen etc. Einschreiben mit Rückantwort sind auch nicht billig und die Zeit des Briefe tippens muss auch berücksichtigt werden!
Zum Schluss:
Immer die Frage stellen: Wer zieht welchen Nutzen
Wenn 100.000 User Angst haben wegen 47,44 € Protest zu erheben, bedeutet das 4.090.000 € in die Kasse von xy :bussi:  und 645.400 € in die Kasse von Herrn Eichel!
 :evil:  :holy: 
Also: wehret den Anfängen!!

R.Bartz


----------



## Der Jurist (10 Mai 2003)

@ Bücherwurm


Ich vermute Herr Bartz. Das Angebot von BenTigger will ich gerne aufgreifen. Nach dem Urlaub eine PN an mich, damit ich mit Ihrem Hausanwalt Kontakt aufnehme.

Er solte z. B. wissen, dass die nexnet keine Erlaubnis zum Inkasso hat. Die Folgen daraus sind nicht ganz so billig wie 47, 44 €. Aber dazu später im einzelnen mehr. 

Einzelheiten dazu etwa ab Seite 15 hier http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

Schönen Urlaub.


----------



## sed (10 Mai 2003)

Heute neues pöstchen bekommen. Diesmal von Rechtsanwälten....ich blick das nicht ganz. Zuerst wars die nexnet, dann kam SAF und nun wolln Rechtsanwälte was von mir...ich scheine echt begehrt zu sein*rofl*

Diesmal klingt allerdings hartnäckiger, hm, mich beunruhigt das etwas:

>wir zeigen nunmehr an, daß wir die oben genannte Gläubigerin anwaltlich vertreten. Trotz mehrfacher Zahlungsaufforderung sind sie derzeit mit 281,73Euro im Rückstand. Wir sind beauftragt, das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren einzuleiten und die Zwangsvollstreckung gegen Sie zu betreiben.<

hm, die haben auf den ursprünglichen Betrag noch 53Euro Trinkgeld draufgelegt...das möcht ich auch mal verdienen!

Gruß
sed


----------



## technofreak (11 Mai 2003)

sed schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind beauftragt, das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren einzuleiten und die Zwangsvollstreckung gegen Sie zu betreiben.<



Den ersten Teil haben wir im Forum schon öfter gelesen, bis auf zwei (bisher nicht verifizierte) Aussagen im 
Nachbarforum bisher Fehlanzeige.
Zum zweiten Teil der Aussage: etwas Nachilfeuntericht für die Herren Anwälte  wäre angezeigt. 
Einem Mahnbescheid kann innerhalb von 14 Tagen ohne jede Begründung widersprochen werden. 
Und dann würde sich immer noch nichts tun in Richtung Zwangsvollstreckung. 
Dann müßten die Herren Anwälte  stellvertreterlich für ihre Mandantin ihre Ansprüche vor einem ordentlichen Gericht
 (in diesem Fall Amtsgericht) so glaubhaft machen,  daß ein Urteil zu Gunsten der Klägerin fallen würde.
 Und dann hätten sie einen Titel, und dann wenn der nicht bezahlt würde, dann erst käme es zu einer
 Zwangsvollstreckung . So viel zu der üblichen Drohgebärde  :bandit
tf


----------



## sed (14 Mai 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Einem Mahnbescheid kann innerhalb von 14 Tagen ohne jede Begründung widersprochen werden. tf



Ich kann also stumpf schreiben, daß ich dem Mahbescheid wiederspreche, also quasi nur diesen einen Satz? 

Gruß
sed


----------



## technofreak (14 Mai 2003)

sed schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann also stumpf schreiben, daß ich dem Mahbescheid wiederspreche, also quasi nur diesen einen Satz?


Siehe :
http://www.rechtsanwalt-eder.de/html/vollstreckungsbescheid.html#Mahnbescheid

```
Andernfalls kann der Antragsgegner gegen den Mahnbescheid innerhalb von zwei Wochen ab seiner Zustellung Widerspruch einlegen, so daß das Verfahren an das zuständige Amtsgericht abgegeben und in den Zivilprozeß übergeleitet wird.
```
da steht nichts von Begründung.
tf


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 Mai 2003)

@sed:
Du hast da keinen Mahnbescheid erhalten, sondern ein weiteres schwachsinniges Schreiben, dass den gleichen Stellenwert hat, wie die Schreiben von NEXNET und SAF zuvor.

Vom gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren bis zur Zwangsvollstreckung ist es ohnehin ein langer, steiniger Weg.
Ein Mahnbescheid wird von keiner Anwaltskanzlei, sondern von der Mahnabteilung eines Amtsgerichts (z. B. Hünfeld oder Hagen, kommt auf das Bundesland an...) per eingeschriebenem Brief zugestellt. Diesem Mahnbescheid hängt ein Formular für den Widerspruch an. Ausgefüllt wird das mit einem Kreuzchen an der richtigen Stelle und Deiner Unterschrift, wenn Du nicht doch lieber zahlen möchtest. Du musst also keine langen Romane verfassen, warum der Anspruch der Gegenseite schwachsinnig ist. Im Falle Deines Widerspruchs leitet das Mahngericht den Rechtsstreit an das Amtsgericht weiter, das von der Gegenseite als zuständig angegeben wurde (stimmen muss das allerdings auch nicht). Das Mahngericht prüft dabei auch nicht die Inhalte. Weder interessiert es, wie die Gegenseite den Anspruch begründet, noch was Du dagegen einzuwenden hast. Das würde ungelesen an das zuständige Gericht weitergeleitet. Wenn ich Deine ladungsfähige Adresse kenne, kann ich problemlos einen Mahnbescheid auf Herausgabe der Kronjuwelen gegen Dich erwirken...
Mag ja sein, dass die Anwaltskanzlei mit der Eröffnung des gerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens beauftragt ist. Aber warum die Dich vorher noch auf dem Postwege belästigen müssen und für diese Frechheit auch noch 53 Euro haben wollen obwohl sie Dir ja geschrieben haben, dass sie niemand dazu beauftragt hat, darf ruhig deren Geheimnis bleiben. Du solltest Dir da keinen Kopf machen.
Wenn Du Deine Position zuvor schonmal gegenüber NEXNET oder der SAF dargelegt hast, solltest Du diesen ..... nicht einmal mehr antworten, sondern in aller Ruhe abwarten.


----------



## Gisela (14 Mai 2003)

spannendes Thema Morgen( 15.05.2003) im Deutschlandradio Berlin
siehe:
http://www.vzbv.de/home/start/index.php?page=tvradio&id=12 




> DLF
> 15. Mai - 6.25 und 13.55 Uhr
> Im Verbrauchertipp: Unseriöse Inkassobüros treiben Gebühren in die Höhe
> 
> Im Verbrauchertipp das Thema: Unseriöse Inkassobüros treiben Gebühren in die Höhe


----------



## Heiko (14 Mai 2003)

Solche Links darfst Du gerne aktiv lassen. Wir wollen das nur nicht bei gefährlichen oder offensichtlich kommerziellen Inhalten. (siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php).
Reine Infoangebote dürfen gerne aktiv verlinkt werden.


----------



## Der Jurist (14 Mai 2003)

sed schrieb:
			
		

> technofreak schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Du musst nicht mal den Satz schreiben. Du erhälst ein Formular, wo Du nur an der richtigen Stelle ein Kreuz machen musst, dann unten fix das Datum ausfüllen unterschreiben und weg mit der Post.


----------



## technofreak (14 Mai 2003)

Seit heute gibts es dank Haudrufundschluß alle Formulare  in diesem Thread zu besichtigen   

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1986
tf


----------



## sed (20 Mai 2003)

Von formular, wie sie bei haudraufundschluss aussehen, kann nicht die rede sein. Und ich hab mir das "schwachsinniges Schreiben" nochmal ohne ich-hab-kein-geld-Panik angeschaut, und da steht "Letzte aussergerichtliche Zahlungsaufforderng". Mit Kreuzchen is da nicht, also die kriegen jetzt von mir einen kommentarlosen Satz, selbstverständlich per einschreiben
Dank für eure fette Hilfe!
me ist mal zur post.....cu
sed


----------



## sed (2 Juli 2003)

Endlich! Mein erster gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid 



			
				haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Diesem Mahnbescheid hängt ein Formular für den Widerspruch an. Ausgefüllt wird das mit einem Kreuzchen an der richtigen Stelle und Deiner Unterschrift, wenn Du nicht doch lieber zahlen möchtest.



und ab zur post.....bis später 
sed


----------

